# Jaywalking Fine



## ahmadtalal

Hi everyone.
I have got a traffic violation fine for jaywalking. Now I am wondering where I can pay that fine. Currently I am living in Abu Dhabi City. Could any one please direct me to the right direction. I shall very thankful to you guys.


----------



## Racing_Goats

Police station would seem like a good place to start..


----------



## nonoa

Traffic police on Dihan Street. Near the Sheikh Khalifa Pakistani School.


----------



## wfcp

What kind of jaywalking did you do? Can you get a fine in Abu Dhabi for crossing on the red light as a pedestrian or not crossing on the zebra? Or did you walk on the highway for several kilometers? I don't wanna get a fine for crossing the road when there are no cars and no zebra or something


----------



## Aussie_Pete

Good in a way that they're handing out fines for jaywalking... you'd got to be slightly mad to be dashing in front of the traffic here with cars coming at breakneck speeds that would have no intention of slowing up for anything!


----------



## sunita15

Hi, Even I got fined and my Emirates ID has been confiscated for Jaywalking near the Sharjah border (Sahara mall) - this was when the foot bridge was under construction and a man with without the uniform was fining people for crossing the road. He gave me the fine receipt and took my Emirates id but didn't tell me where to pay the fine. I was too busy and didn't bother about my ID but please can someone advise which police station can I pay the fine and get my ID back.


----------

